

Stay smart - walski
http://www.buuyaa.com/2012/03/stay-smart/

======
JustAGeek
Thanks for this post, it's all too easy to forget all this in your daily
routine. If the OP reads this, if you work at a company where much of this
isn't possible, why not move on?

